# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vreemde gebeurtenis vraag

## lolo

hallo allemaal, 

ik dacht laat ik toch maar even delen waar ik last van heb....

ongeveer 2 weken geleden werd ik ongesteld(op een vrijdag)... de avond van mijn eerste ongesteldheid (dus diezelfde dag) had ik onbeschermde sex... 
ik slik geen pil of iets dergelijks omdat ik daar misselijk van word en heb geen andere dingen....
ongeveer 14 uur erna,de volgende morgen dus, heb ik een morning after pil genomen. Voor de zekerheid omdat ik las dat het toch fout kon gaan... eerst dacht ik van niet, vandaar dat ik het onbeschermd deed, STOMME FOUT, maar ik doe dat nooooit meer... dat heb ik nu wel door.... maar een morning after pil in de 1e 24 uur is toch zo een 95%+ kans op voorkomen enz....

mijn ongesteldheid liep toen erg raar...
2 dagen was ik ongesteld: vrijdag en zaterdag, toen opeens niets meer, wat voor mij niet normaal is... toen begon het na 2 dagen in hele kleine beetjes, maar ik had ook buikgriep dus liep het door elkaar heen.... en zondag werd het weer heel erg, met alle symptomen: bloed, buikpijn, rugpijn emotioneel... toen was het ook over... 3 volle dagen daarna, dus na de bijna anderhalve week ongesteld te zijn geweest had ik last van die ongesteldheidsbuikpijn en stekende buikpijn in mn onderbuik, vooral de rechterkant, dat is nu over... en nu heb ik last van pijnlijke borsten.... vandaag opeens... 
Het klonk zo eng en voelde raar, omdat iks nel gestressed raak om deze dingen en het gewoon vreemd voelde...

Ik 2 dagen geleden had de dokter gebeld, en zij sloot zwangerschap uit... al heb ik geen test gehad en zei ze dat doordat ik een soa had uitgesloten geen afspraak hoefde te maken en gewoon moest afwachten... ook soa (dat kan nml niet in mijn geval)
mijn moeder had het over emotionele gebeurtenissen vand e laatste tijd dat alles er nu uit kwam misschien... maar ze maakte ook een opmerking dat ik toch niet zwanger kon zijn... als jullie dit verhaal zo lezen, moet ik me dan zorgen maken... ik zit nogal krap bij kas en zo een test is dus duur voor mij, ik wil hem alleen kopen als ik hoor van veel mensen dat het echt nodig is...


wat denken jullie als je het zo leest? kan het...

----------


## loriki

hallo lolo,
zo'n zwangerschaptest is niet zo heel duur hoor, je hebt ze bij de etos of kruidvat tussen de 7 en 10 euro.Ik kan natuurlijk niet in je portemonee kijken, anders leen je het geld van iemand, toch wel heel belangrijk om zwangerschap uit te sluiten, anders blijf je je maar zorgen maken. Als je het echt niet vertrouwt en je veel zorgen maakt zou ik een afspraak maken met de gynacoloog. Ik heb ook allerlei vervelende onderzoeken achter de rug, mijn verhaal staat onder het kopje blaasspoelingen.In het ziekenhuis krijg je dan een zwangerschaptest ook.Menstruatie kan snel van slag zijn door emotionele dingen en spanningen, ik ben gestopt met de pil en mijn menstruatie is ook heel raar, zo blijft het 2 maanden weg en zo komt het weer, heel kort of niet. Typische vrouwenproblemen, baal er ook van, zou soms willen dat ik een man was!
Sterkte,
groetjes
jolanda

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Lola,

Hoe is het nu met je? Ben je al iets regelmatiger ongesteld? Want het kan inderdaad door stress en griep komen dat je ongesteldheid van slag is. Ook mede door de morningafter pil kan dat komen. Er zit toch veel hormonen in om je evt zwangerschap te stoppen/voorkomen. Probeer je in ieder geval niet teveel druk te maken over je menstruatie, want dat lijdt vaak tot uitblijven/onregelmatigheid.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

